
Practical Accountability of Secret Processes - lainon
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/697
======
woliveirajr
> balance the competing goals of (1) secrecy, so the target of an
> investigation does not discover and sabotage it, and (2) accountability, to
> assure the public that surveillance powers are not misused or abused.

Interesting problem, but seems that signing and encrypting the order with some
court key would be enought: publish it encrypted, and when the relevant time
has passed and the information can be disclosed, use the private key to reveal
it. Isn't that ?

~~~
emiliobumachar
That would solve part of the problem. But publishing a hash would solve the
same part without any need for key management.

------
emiliobumachar
I think the low hanging fruit would be making all gag orders expire in a year
or less. Long investigations can issue new, overlapping gag orders.

As it is, good luck inquiring about the status of an investigation you're
forbidden to talk about with anyone.

